# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  I hear a voice before I go lucid? Please help

## SirMike

Very interesting, I'll lay in bed for about 3 minutes (depending on how tired I am) and then I'll hear a voice, as if my dream has started but I've not yet visualized it(?) then everything will go black as if I become unconscious and then become lucid. I want to share an experience which ties into sleep paralysis maybe.

I went to sleep at 3:27 am after finally finishing homework ( I had taken a nap and woken up at 9 pm, then stayed up until the 3:27 mark)
I tried lucid dreaming, so I laid in bed and focused on my body going to sleep, then I felt like someone was touching the palms of my hands, but kinda like an energy, hard to explain. I then remember hearing a voice 3 seconds before I went unconscious. I found myself in another bed in my dream, I looked and my hands to do a reality check and they were completely distorted, as if they were broken but also they looked swollen from the palms. I rubbed my hands together so I could make the dream more vivid, and my hands felt very numb. I then started hearing sounds in the bed as I laid there, like it would be silent and then I'd hear like someone scratching something, or plastic bag sound. I then got scarred to I closed my eyes in my dream and opened them in the real world, I did a reality check to make sure I wasn't still dreaming.

*I'd like to point out that I get these sudden burst of lucid dreams and then they stop and then they come back. Why does this happen? I look back to see if I do something different on these nights then on the different nights, but I can't seem to contrast between them.*

*Any tips on how to maintain a consistent lucidity every single night?*

*I don't seem to have a technique, I just lay in bed, and I know when I'm falling asleep because most of the time I'll hear like a voice say something (don't know what though).*

----------


## TimeDragon97

It's just hypnogogic hallucination. No need to be worried. However, I recall reading that attaining lucidity so quickly may be a sign of narcolepsy. I don't know anything more, so don't take my word for it.

----------


## Spenner

> It's just hypnogogic hallucination. No need to be worried. However, I recall reading that attaining lucidity so quickly may be a sign of narcolepsy. I don't know anything more, so don't take my word for it.



This is a likely scenario, especially when you have that feeling of knowing you're falling asleep. I get it all the time, try to ignore them but let it pass as an interesting phenomenon IMO. Do you have visual activity as well in this state?

----------


## SirMike

No just auditory, I hear maybe a conversation someones having, but all I hear are what's said right before the sentence finishes. 

Like "blah blah *make a right*" something like that, or "blah blah *told you so*"

----------


## realdealmagic

Definitely sounds like Auditory HH(Hypnogogic Hallucination) to me. Everybody is different in the way that HH manifests itself; some people have both auditory and visual, some one of each, and some none at all. Just ignore it and don't let it bother you  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Sounds like you are trying to WILD without any prior sleep? If yes, try again after at least 4.5 hrs of sleep. 

Btw, it's not uncommon to hear voices as we fall asleep. Very often it's a sound of someone calling our name. It happens, when you still aware, when normally you would be already asleep, at that stage of falling asleeep process. It's nothing to worry about. It's a hallucination, same as visual or tactile hallucination that we can notice when WILDing.

DV recommended inductions, including WILD for beginners Induction Methods and Techniques
Detailed WILD (sageous)

_*Moved to WILD_

----------


## giantsqu1d

Hearing sounds is perfectly normal. Its all part of the hypnagogic state, the state you're in between being awake and asleep. I often hear voices and such at night, even when not attempting to WILD.

----------


## gmil

The same happens to me... i get short commands, or short sentences.  I feel it's someone trying to tell me something.  Sometimes i hear my mother's voice calling. Other times I've heard a woman's voice i don't recognize telling me things like"she is in a higher dimension" or "she's ancient".   
I wouldn't completely disregard as we don't really understand dreaming and its depth.  Yes, you are in transition, but why should we disregard this auditory preamble as its also part of the our dreaming?  
I would say Try to focus on it and listen

----------

